# Some of my Satanoperca



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

My second favorite genus 

S. daemon pair. Loving couple that are never more than a few inches apart.

































S. acuticeps. Received two groups last year and this is the only survivor. Lots of interesting colors.

























S. leucosticta (rehomed)

































S. jurupari (rehomed)


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

WOW nice!

*peathenster,* here are the 2 pic's not shown!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

those are some gorgeous fish!! Very nice!! :thumb:

Your photos look like they belong in a book!!


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulation, beatiful cichlids and great photos, :thumb: by the way and what is your favorite genus?


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words 

Rafael - That would be Geophagus


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome daemon, I have never seen trailers that long on them before. Great fish!


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok, Geophagus it's a great genus; and do you have any Retroculus spp.?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Oooh Retroculus :drooling:

One of those fish I have in the scary hard basket. Also because they're unlikely to ever be available in Australia.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

clgkag said:


> Awesome daemon, I have never seen trailers that long on them before. Great fish!


Thanks 



Rafael. said:


> Ok, Geophagus it's a great genus; and do you have any Retroculus spp.?





DeadFishFloating said:


> Oooh Retroculus :drooling:
> 
> One of those fish I have in the scary hard basket. Also because they're unlikely to ever be available in Australia.


I wish....missed an opportunity earlier this year  Those guys don't ship very well, and getting fish out of Brazil is increasingly difficult...


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Just. Look. At. Those. Fins. You. Are. Completely. Making. Me. Salivate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

Aweeeeesome fish! Those pics show EXACTLY why I love _Satanoperca_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

So.

Much.

Hate.

:x


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank.

You...... So

Much!


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice - let us know when fry are available.... :wink:

SP is one under-rated genus.

BTW, any issues with the dreaded bloat that tends to plague this group? How high are you keeping the temp? (I'm trying to recall the Wayne Liebel Article in AFM from so many years ago - I just remember keep water clean & hot watch for bloat - some species just get this out of the blue & die all of a sudden).


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Great pictures!!


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Really Nice!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow. Love your S. daemon. I can't wait for my chance to keep a group of them! Geophagus are my favorite, too


----------

